# Wrapping up long rope



## Rickytree (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wondering how you do up your rope. Post any picks if you can. I am curious if wrapping up 300 feet plus is different then what I do which is coils around my neck to crotch area then pass through the middle then some half hitches to cinch it up. Sorry I don't have any pics


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 19, 2011)

Depending on rope diameter, I'd suggest going with a rope bag or perhaps a suitcase.


----------



## husabud (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a fish tote myself. They hold about 600' 5/8. I've got two(totes) in the bottom of the i-pack box behind the cab.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 19, 2011)

you really wrap your rope around your neck? that is treetarded. honestly.

hang like half a length of rope in your off hand and then run your strong hand out from your chest as far as you can reach away from your armpit straight out and return your strong hand to your weak hand and lay that coil of rope into your hand and repeat. this should leave you a nice set of coils once the rope is run out. and not around your neck....... for a rope that long mr beranek recommends that you soft lock about every hundo feet or so and repeat coiling if its a climbing line. that way you only use what you need and do not have to rewrap your rope every time it is out. 

or you can get a rope bag and not have to deal with it.

i've heard of some silly chit in this game and that is definitely one of them. lol


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 19, 2011)

oldirty said:


> you really wrap your rope around your neck? that is treetarded. honestly.
> 
> hang like half a length of rope in your off hand and then run your strong hand out from your chest as far as you can reach away from your armpit straight out and return your strong hand to your weak hand and lay that coil of rope into your hand and repeat. this should leave you a nice set of coils once the rope is run out. and not around your neck....... for a rope that long mr beranek recommends that you soft lock about every hundo feet or so and repeat coiling if its a climbing line. that way you only use what you need and do not have to rewrap your rope every time it is out.
> 
> ...


----------



## squad143 (Jan 19, 2011)

Three things that will help you out......

Rope Bag.

Rope Bag.

Rope Bag.

I used to coil. Takes time and it does not play out well. In two words, "it sucks".

You are best to get the soft bags. They are better than the hard bottom, or the ones that have the coil spring on the sides. The nice thing with the soft bags is that they conform to any shape when you have to throw them in the truck or underbody box.

I have used rope bags on rope lenghts up to 1200 feet. (actually we used hockey bags) as the rope was sooooooo long.

The rope boss bags from Sherrill are nice, but don't pack as nice. However, on my 600' ropes, I do like their "back pack" rope boss bags. I bought them when they had a sale.

The cheap bags from Baileys are alright, but the stitching that runs around the draw string comes apart easily. Best to have the wife run a couple of extra stitches around them with the sewing machine.

I've found a local (Ontario) supplier of equipment. They have a good selection of arborist equipment at a decent price. Give me a PM if you want their name and number. I've recently started purchasing my bags from them.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 19, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Three things that will help you out......
> 
> Rope Bag.
> 
> ...


 

Right on!!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 19, 2011)

oldirty said:


> you really wrap your rope around your neck? that is treetarded. honestly.
> 
> hang like half a length of rope in your off hand and then run your strong hand out from your chest as far as you can reach away from your armpit straight out and return your strong hand to your weak hand and lay that coil of rope into your hand and repeat. this should leave you a nice set of coils once the rope is run out. and not around your neck....... for a rope that long mr beranek recommends that you soft lock about every hundo feet or so and repeat coiling if its a climbing line. that way you only use what you need and do not have to rewrap your rope every time it is out.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, you want the guy to loop 300 feet of large diameter rope around one arm at full extension? Do you have arms and shoulders made of steel? Or is he supposed to drp the coils on the ground?


----------



## squad143 (Jan 19, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, you want the guy to loop 300 feet of large diameter rope around one arm at full extension? Do you have arms and shoulders made of steel? Or is he supposed to drp the coils on the ground?


 
This method would probably work for Oldirty as his "pipes" are the size of my waist.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 19, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, you want the guy to loop 300 feet of large diameter rope around one arm at full extension? Do you have arms and shoulders made of steel? Or is he supposed to drp the coils on the ground?


 
Nice!! Lets see a video of say some 1". Hell I'll even go 3/4! but 300 feet..I'll bet my 395 xp you can't. That''s right cuz no one can.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rickytree,

I tried replying to your PM, but your message box is full.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 19, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Rickytree,
> 
> I tried replying to your PM, but your message box is full.


 
I'm ON IT!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 19, 2011)

squad143 said:


> three things that will help you out......
> 
> Rope bag.
> 
> ...



agreed!!

Rope bag.. Rope bag.. Rope bag..


----------



## deevo (Jan 20, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Three things that will help you out......
> 
> Rope Bag.
> 
> ...


 
The one I mentioned to you! Yeah they are good to deal with


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 20, 2011)

Could always try this way.

YouTube - Climbing Tools: COILING A ROPE / McKay Style


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 20, 2011)

Rubbermaid Totes!


----------



## husabud (Jan 20, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Rubbermaid Totes!


 
I use those under the trap door (used to be trap door) of my chipper. They make cleanup quicker.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 20, 2011)

deevo said:


> The one I mentioned to you! Yeah they are good to deal with


 
Yeah, I couldn't remember who told me about them. Thanks again. Repped you for that.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

View attachment 169101

View attachment 169102


Its 20 gallon. Should hold 300 ft easy.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 20, 2011)

Does the rope get knoted up in those bags?


----------



## Treepedo (Jan 20, 2011)

*bag*

I love my roof top cargo carrier bag from TSC. 15 bucks on sale. Zips(heavey duty open wide to double the areas like a tarp and vinyl lined so it won't suck up much moisture and it will take probabley 6 or more hundred ft. plus it has handles and straps seems to be holding up real well 3 years.


Rickytree said:


> Just wondering how you do up your rope. Post any picks if you can. I am curious if wrapping up 300 feet plus is different then what I do which is coils around my neck to crotch area then pass through the middle then some half hitches to cinch it up. Sorry I don't have any pics


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol, i'm the odd one out here, i like coiling. My long ones get used maybe once a week, get done with them and run them into a bag or bucket or bin and i've seen them start to mold and mildew by the time they get dragged out again, especially in the winter. I like to coil and hang.

300 feet on 1/2" is no big deal, but half of that in even 5/8" is more than enough to coil by hand. So i had a blacksmith buddy of mine build a rig for me. I first ran across one on a hydro crew in quebec many years ago. Have you ever seen the rig on the back of most upright vacuum cleaners to coil up the cord? This is similar, just scaled up to handle rope. It's basically a frame a few feet long, two posts to wrap around, both of which fold down to make sliding the finished coils off easier, and is hinged in the middle to fold right up. It actually can fit behind the seat of my pickup when it's folded. It also has a couple heavy duty hooks on the back that allow me to hang it on all sorts of things, railings, tailgates, bumpers, chipper tables, limbs, fenders, even had it hanging on the top of my plow the other day.


----------



## husabud (Jan 20, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, i'm the odd one out here, i like coiling. My long ones get used maybe once a week, get done with them and run them into a bag or bucket or bin and i've seen them start to mold and mildew by the time they get dragged out again, especially in the winter. I like to coil and hang.
> 
> 300 feet on 1/2" is no big deal, but half of that in even 5/8" is more than enough to coil by hand. So i had a blacksmith buddy of mine build a rig for me. I first ran across one on a hydro crew in quebec many years ago. Have you ever seen the rig on the back of most upright vacuum cleaners to coil up the cord? This is similar, just scaled up to handle rope. It's basically a frame a few feet long, two posts to wrap around, both of which fold down to make sliding the finished coils off easier, and is hinged in the middle to fold right up. It actually can fit behind the seat of my pickup when it's folded. It also has a couple heavy duty hooks on the back that allow me to hang it on all sorts of things, railings, tailgates, bumpers, chipper tables, limbs, fenders, even had it hanging on the top of my plow the other day.


 Any pics? I could stuff it into the receiver tube as well with a little work?


----------



## oldirty (Jan 20, 2011)

husabud said:


> Any pics?


 

good luck with that.



ricky, you gotta be kidding me, right? you post a silly way to wrap rope and i offer the correction for 1/2in climbing line ( climbing line ducati) or even 3/4in lowering line and then you babble about skill.

listen to me you northen stiff. we got a few vids out of our crane work. check em out. maybe you get a chance to see what a professional operation looks like. the quality isn't as hack like as the vids you post but you'll have some fun checking out the vids. then go on over to facebook and have a look at a few more pics of the action. good stuff.

anyway regarding the skills. i can guarantee you that in any size tree with any size crane i would smother your effort. hell man i won't even wear spikes or a flipline. 

whatever though, mutt, keep posting and proving you a stiff in the tree game.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 21, 2011)

husabud said:


> Any pics? I could stuff it into the receiver tube as well with a little work?





oldirty said:


> good luck with that.



Yeah, oldirty is right, i don't do pics. I don't own a cellphone, an old kodak takes care of any pics i may need on a jobsite, and frankly i'm not in this business to fill the web with pics of my awesomeness, i'm in this business to put trees on the ground. Too many hollywood wannabees around here who spend more time patting themselves on the ass and whoring for ass pats from others, than actually being helpful.

Husabud, you can basically set up a rig like this to work however you want it to. Had mine rebuilt three times to add on improvements. The two biggest things, don't lay it flat and coil on to it, put it horizontal and coil around the posts, this lets you lay the coils very precisely like spooling cable on a drum. And it works better with longer posts, my coiled ropes are fat instead of tall, more coils side by side than on top of each other. Sorry if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 21, 2011)

opcorn:.........


----------



## Macclay (Jan 21, 2011)

I wrap the big stuff around my neck, big loops to the ground, lift it over your head then halve it. quick, tidy and you get the lay right.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a platt technique. Yup sure laugh, but when your arms get tired you'll stop.

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/122139.htm#post1966589


----------



## JohnH (Jan 21, 2011)

Bags or totes hand over hand is a waist of time on long lines and bull ropes.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 21, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Does the rope get knoted up in those bags?


 
Not at all.

In fact all the fire departments around here use rope bags as well. Just grab end of rope and run.. 

That is assuming of course you take end of it and feed it in properly.. if You bunch it up first and stuff it in the .. well no promises there


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 21, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, i'm the odd one out here, i like coiling. My long ones get used maybe once a week, get done with them and run them into a bag or bucket or bin and i've seen them start to mold and mildew by the time they get dragged out again, especially in the winter. I like to coil and hang.
> 
> 300 feet on 1/2" is no big deal, but half of that in even 5/8" is more than enough to coil by hand. So i had a blacksmith buddy of mine build a rig for me. I first ran across one on a hydro crew in quebec many years ago. Have you ever seen the rig on the back of most upright vacuum cleaners to coil up the cord? This is similar, just scaled up to handle rope. It's basically a frame a few feet long, two posts to wrap around, both of which fold down to make sliding the finished coils off easier, and is hinged in the middle to fold right up. It actually can fit behind the seat of my pickup when it's folded. It also has a couple heavy duty hooks on the back that allow me to hang it on all sorts of things, railings, tailgates, bumpers, chipper tables, limbs, fenders, even had it hanging on the top of my plow the other day.


 
When I worked for utility forestry - we had ones that we could mount on pto of Nodwell.. and mechanically wrap up rope.

Used mostly by line crews though.. as they could put out a full 1000 ft of rope..
Once rope was on it, it had device to collapse one side and let rope off of unit. Ended up with coil of rope maybe foot and half in diameter.

Now they threw most of it away after first use .. as too time consuming to run out 2nd time.. and they were all about production.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 21, 2011)

Very long lines can be problematic with storage, sometimes bagging or boxing can take more room then wanted because of the way the line bends. This iss especially true with larger diameter. ( had to work with a 1 inch line every once and a while, a few decades ago. That was a PITA)

if the rope flexes well, then a box or large tote bag is optimal; sturdy handles are needed with the weight involved. 

Actually coiling into a box can work better with stiffer (low modulus) bull ropes. 





This was a make-work project for young seamen on the tall-ships. I find that high mod. ropes tend to tangle more if we take the time to stow them like this.

I have worked with company or two who flake long-lines into palletized boxes. Knock one together with scrap lumber that fits your truck.

The Butterfly, or backpack method rock people use is helpful for heavy ropes.





Whenever I flake a long-line into a container I like to start around 2/3's into the line and flake it in doubled, this way it goes in faster, but a single end will be on top. I find that if we use the entire line in a tree, we end up dumping the rope out after it is started.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 21, 2011)

oldirty said:


> good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> hell man i won't even wear spikes or a flipline.


 
I quess not the crane is big enough to cut to crotches. Moron. This is a post to get info not only for me, but for others in the business or people just starting. How can they learn ANYTHING from a individual such as yourself who comes on and starts insulting. Think about what would this site be like. Trust me my vid's are not my best work and have done alot more complicated work. I really don't care about looking at your stuff. None at all. cuz I ain't learning anything. I worked with a guy with 55 years of experience and is a multi millionaire because of it. Keep your Vid's. and if your not into teaching others you must have posted them to show off. EH, be like a piece of wood, and DRIFT!!!!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 21, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Very long lines can be problematic with storage, sometimes bagging or boxing can take more room then wanted because of the way the line bends. This iss especially true with larger diameter. ( had to work with a 1 inch line every once and a while, a few decades ago. That was a PITA)
> 
> if the rope flexes well, then a box or large tote bag is optimal; sturdy handles are needed with the weight involved.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the great post. I see alot of people being able to learn from this and all the other posts that are sharing people thoughts and experiences for learning purposes.


----------



## ChiHD (Jan 28, 2011)

So I just noticed my last post was erased and I recieved this in my inbox!!

If this place starts getting this serious then maybe it's time for me to move on.

ANYONE HEARD OF SARCASM BETWEEN FRIENDS?!!

You have received a warning at ArboristSite.com 
Dear ChiHD,

You have received a warning at ArboristSite.com.

Reason:
-------
Insulted Other Member(s)

What is that saying? If you can't say anything nice....

This is a warning (I warned Ricky & OD too) be nice, or you can get banned.
-------

Original Post:
Wrapping up long rope



How's the eavstrough cleaning and snow shoveling going down there Sticky Ricky?

Heard you picked up the contract to pick up all the roadkill down there too.

Any new lawn mowers/whipper snippers this year?




Originally Posted by Rickytree 
I quess not the crane is big enough to cut to crotches. Moron. This is a post to get info not only for me, but for others in the business or people just starting. How can they learn ANYTHING from a individual such as yourself who comes on and starts insulting. Think about what would this site be like. Trust me my vid's are not my best work and have done alot more complicated work. I really don't care about looking at your stuff. None at all. cuz I ain't learning anything. I worked with a guy with 55 years of experience and is a multi millionaire because of it. Keep your Vid's. and if your not into teaching others you must have posted them to show off. EH, be like a piece of wood, and DRIFT!!!!
Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.

All the best,
ArboristSite.com


----------



## senones (Jan 28, 2011)

Rope bag. Only way to go. Rope deploys tangle free.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 28, 2011)

this place sucks now.

jps, you the mod in town, huh? you sucked the last time you were and apparently you suck again. for sure.

recycling mods. weak.

hey AS. it was a good run. good luck with the rest of the tree idiots (ricky, you one of them.... wrapping a rope around your neck. laughable.) who hang out here and don't know what they are doing real time in the tree game. which now that i think about (beowulf being right when he made the comment) that 90% of you guys are jokes and even owning businesses while you fleece homeowners into thinking you guys are pro.

hey chihd. i know of another spot were you can call a spade a spade and not worry about a warning over a g rated post.

this place has lost its commercial tree climbing forum to non tree guys. its a shame they lying to the public about it being the #1 tree site on the web.


hey jps. now that you a mod, go have a look at all the crap i have ever posted here and take a look at the views each thread has received versus the nonsense the rest of these treetard's posts. yup, it's true. i have made this site some serious money from the amount of page viewing. much more than you, i'd dare say.


capetrees, you still a puss. so now that i am leaving again you can start talking chit, again. but know i will find out who the half tree full time hack is down there in the little tiny area of the cape. i know a few people from all around in this industry. shouldn't be too hard if i put forth the effort.

so long, suckers.


(i can't wait to not miss out on the nonsense you guys share with each other)

oh and treemandan. i have been getting laid again and plenty. all's your advice has given me is one more headache. thanks.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 28, 2011)

oldirty said:


> this place sucks now.
> 
> jps, you the mod in town, huh? you sucked the last time you were and apparently you suck again. for sure.
> 
> ...




:smile-big::bye:


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 28, 2011)

ChiHd, you must have the wrong guy. I don't do anything but trees. By the way where in Canada are you located? I am interested where are you working out of? Oh now I remember.. Harry...hey they still got you cleaning behind the toilets at the dump? Hope not.. you should be atleast moved up to wipen down the seats now.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 28, 2011)

WoW, last time I logged on this place was called Arboristsite. It's not called TReecutters with attitudes or perhaps something less obvious. As far as getting into insulting matches with want to be's is concerned, it's just laughable!!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 28, 2011)

The first tree outfit I worked for used rope bags and plastic totes. He even had the battery powered throwline retriever/winder. ( great if you had 2 or more throwlines strung out in a yard, not worth the time to do one line IMHO.)

The second outfit coiled them up like OD described. The third outfit used the Butterfly method. Both methods can be faster to put away, but one seems to spend more untangling them once uncoiled.

When I went out on my own, I got a bag for every rope I purchased. Now I have bags for each of my 'like new' or 'real good condition' ropes ( both climbing and rigging ) and tend to coil short ropes like tag lines. I Butterfly the medium length ( 100') and seldom used ropes. The best rope bag I have seen for a 3/4" X 200' plus rope was a Duffle bag from military surplus. I don't have one for myself yet but it is on the list to buy. 

I will say this for bags, I can flake 200' of 5/8" into the green Sherrill bag in less than 3 minutes, so 'bagging time' isn't a real factor. I have never had any tangle or problem grabbing the end of a bagged rope and pulling it out for service. In fact, I normally use the throwline to pull it out of the bag and up the tree.

Not sure that the post by JPS concerning 'make work' was totaly accurate. It may have been true with some Captains, but I believe it was actually done to rotate the wet lower section of the coil to the top so it could dry better. Remember, those were natural fiber ropes back then. 

Rick


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 28, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> The first tree outfit I worked for used rope bags and plastic totes. He even had the battery powered throwline retriever/winder. ( great if you had 2 or more throwlines strung out in a yard, not worth the time to do one line IMHO.)
> 
> The second outfit coiled them up like OD described. The third outfit used the Butterfly method. Both methods can be faster to put away, but one seems to spend more untangling them once uncoiled.
> 
> ...




Hey Thanks Rick for your USEFUL infomation!


----------

